# Looking for good trading journal package



## willoneau (3 November 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good trading journal for accumulating all the stats


----------



## Skate (3 November 2018)

https://xlautomation.com.au/excel-spreadsheets/share-trade-tracker


----------



## Triple B (3 November 2018)

I Use this one. 
I purchased the all markets version. About $250 AUD . I also purchased excel for $49,needed to run the thing.
manual entry ,once purchased you own it .
https://trading-journal-spreadsheet.com/


----------



## willoneau (4 November 2018)

Thanx Triple B and skate, have been looking at that Triple B what you think of it?


----------



## Triple B (4 November 2018)

willoneau said:


> Thanx Triple B and skate, have been looking at that Triple B what you think of it?



I love it .
Worth every $ I reckon.
Im concentrating on FX intra day trading at the moment. I have not tried any others,.
The Designer has done a great job,and you can see the massive effort he has put into making it a great product.
Took me a couple  hours to learn how to use it.
here is a thread I started with screenshots of my trading stats. there is more stats on the screenshots which are not shown.
This week i am going to learn how to link screenshots of marked charts with entries and exits to every log entry. invaluable I think
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/45-entry-strategies.34307/page-2


----------



## Skate (4 November 2018)

@willoneau

The Market Index Workbook is Basic & Free - https://www.marketindex.com.au/

*QUICK LINK: *Here's the ASX Workbook

The Trade Ledger worksheet in the Market Index Workbook might be all you need till you make a decision

*BONUS*
There are some free books on the website as well.. 

But I still recommend: Share Trade Tracker

https://xlautomation.com.au/excel-spreadsheets/share-trade-tracker

Skate.


----------

